# Always-On wird Standard: Cliff Bleszinski über die Zukunft der Branche



## MaxFalkenstern (12. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Always-On wird Standard: Cliff Bleszinski über die Zukunft der Branche* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Always-On wird Standard: Cliff Bleszinski über die Zukunft der Branche


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2013)

Cliffy B hat ja selbst gesagt dass er in der nächsten Zeit mit seinen
Blogs für etwas Unruhe sorgen möchte von daher überrascht
mich seine Einstellung nicht. 
Trotzdem ist es teilweise Schwachsinn was er von sich gibt
und richtig ernst nehmen kann man ihn leider nicht mehr.

Mich kümmert es auch nicht dass irgendjemand seinen Arbeitsplatz
durch Eigenverschulden verloren hat.
Hätte ich meinen Arbeitsplatz verloren, wenn ich im Twitter oder Facebook
Mist erzählen würde, würde er den Verlust über meinen Arbeitsplatz

auch nicht in seinen Blog erwähnen.

Wir alle kochen nur mit Wasser und heutzutage sollte man aufpassen
welche Meinung man vertritt.

Always Online könnte man schon längst an der Wurzel anpacken
und diesen Trend verhindern.
Nur leider sind über 90% der Tester / Magazine
nicht in der Lage sowas konsequent zu bestrafen.

In Zeiten wo solche Systeme immer mehr
zum eigentlichen Spiel gehören darf man dieses Thema nicht mehr
so stiefmütterlich behandeln.

Aber was rede ich da... Es gibt ja genug Leute
die Always Online für DIE Zukunft halten.
.. Die Zukunft für Unternehmen die immer mehr Kontrolle haben möchten
und wir bei unseren Rechten und Freiheiten immer mehr beschnitten werden.

Aber Hauptsache "Fortschritt" ! Yay!

Ich werde Always Online so lange boykottieren und schlecht reden
wie ich es nur kann. Schließlich geben die bösen Jungs auch nie auf
jeden Tag schlechte Dinge zu tun.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2013)

Sag mal, siehst Du den Trend der letzen Jahre nicht? Es wird so kommen, das ist so klar wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Es wird natürlcih weiterhin Indie Entwickler und kleine Studions geben die dann damit werben daß sie kein AO haben, aber die größeren Produktionen auf jeden Fall, ich meine, die meissten sind ja jetzt schon betroffen.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sag mal, siehst Du den Trend der letzen Jahre nicht? Es wird so kommen, das ist so klar wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> 
> Es wird natürlcih weiterhin Indie Entwickler und kleine Studions geben die dann damit werben daß sie kein AO haben, aber die größeren Produktionen auf jeden Fall, ich meine, die meissten sind ja jetzt schon betroffen.


 
Das ist für mich kein Trend.

Das ist in meinen Augen einfach die extremste Methode Produkte mit einem Sicherheitsmechanismus
auszustatten welches total unkontrollierbar ist.
Always Online ist kein Feature, es ist eine reine Kundengängelung ohne Mehrwert.

Die größeren Produktionen werden auch weiterhin viel schlechte Kritik und Boykott bekommen.
Spätestens wenn sich die Verbraucherzentralen einmischen werden ist Schluss mit lustig.

Mag sein dass der ein oder andere Always Online einführen wird, aber die Zukunft wird
es ganz sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2013)

Ich hoffe es für Dich, nur ich bin mir zu 99% sicher daß Du Unrecht hast (oder haben wirst? Nee, Du hast meiner Ansicht nach Unrecht mir Deiner "ganz sicheren" Vorhersage für die Zukunft.)

edit: Unrecht schreibt man groß, Vorhersage auch


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es für Dich, nur ich bin mir zu 99% sicher daß Du Unrecht hast (oder haben wirst? Nee, Du hast meiner Ansicht nach Unrecht mir Deiner "ganz sicheren" Vorhersage für die Zukunft.)
> 
> edit: Unrecht schreibt man groß, Vorhersage auch


 
Ich fühl mich mit meiner Einstellung aufjedenfall besser als du mit deiner 
"Always Online ist supi und ist doch alles nicht so schlimm" 

Spätestens wenn es dich mal erwischen sollte, wirst du mit sicherheit der erste
sein der seine Meinung schnell ändern wird.
Aber hey wen interessierts... Es ist die Zukunft und es ist toll


----------



## Schlechtmacher (12. April 2013)

> Die nächste Generation würde Always-On ohnehin nicht mehr bemerken



Das wäre ja schön, aber wenn ich da so an Sim City denke, sind in dem Punkt nicht die _Spieler_ das Problem...

Ich persönlich kaufe keine Spiele, deren Funktionalität dann von der Infrastruktur und dem guten Willen Dritter abhängt. MMOs sind hier die Ausnahme, da es spielprinzipbedingt nötig ist, aber ansonsten halte ich es für selbstverständlich, dass allein ich bestimmen kann, wann, wie und wo ich mein rechtmäßig erworbenes Produkt nutze.
Glücklicheweise gibt es bereits heute mehr DRM-freie Spiele, als ich in meinem Leben werde spielen können, von daher sehe ich der Zukunft gelassen entgegen. Wer mein Geld will, muss mir eben enstprechendes bieten.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich mit meiner Einstellung aufjedenfall besser als du mit deiner
> "Always Online ist supi und ist doch alles nicht so schlimm"
> 
> Spätestens wenn es dich mal erwischen sollte, wirst du mit sicherheit der erste
> ...


 
Meine Einstellung hat rein gar nichts mir meiner Einschätzung der Zukunft zu tun, die habe ich hier auch in keinster Weise propagiert.

Aber Du kannst es nicht lassen meine Einstellung als falsch zu deklarieren obwohl ich total neutral auf Deine Antowort reagiert habe, sogar positiv.

Aber wenigstens bei Deinem letzten Satz sind wir einer Meinung, also der Part nach den Punkten. Ich würde es nur so formulieren "Die Zukunft wird toll"


----------



## Kerusame (12. April 2013)

sollte es so kommen werde ich wohl in die schwarzkopiererszene wechseln, dort hat man das problem schlicht nicht.


ach, gott sei dank ist vordack hier und vertritt die interessen der industrie. auf die wird prinzipiell viel zu wenig eingegangen. was erlauben sich kunden eigentlich, produkte abzulehnen nur weil sie ihnen nicht in den kram passen. die sollen froh sein dass überhaupt was produziert wird wofür man sein geld rauswerfen kann, oder?

und nein vordack, lass und bitte nich wieder die selbe diskussion starten - ich weiß schon dass du für always-on bist und du weißt ich bin dagegen.
was die zukunft tatsächlich bringt wird sich zeigen.

(living in the sunlight, loving in the moonlight, having a wonderful time)


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2013)

Sind hier alle verblödet?

Es geht hier nicht um die eigene Meinung, ob man Pro oder Contra Always on ist, es geht darum ob ma denkt daß sich Always On sich in Zukunft durchsetzen wird.

Das sind 2 paar Schuhe. Oder ist etwas selber denken oder vestehen bevor man etwas postet wirklich so schwer?


----------



## Kerusame (12. April 2013)

im endeffekt ist es nur davon abhängig was die mehrheit will - will die mehrheit keinen always-on-zwang wird er sich langfristig auch nicht durchsetzen. außer in nordkorea und china vl - aber überall sonst auf der welt bestimmt nunmal die masse was passiert. hat nix mit verblödet zu tun, schade wenn du das so siehst.

übrigens, da du dich ständig über rechtschreibung und groß-/kleinschreibung anderer aufregst: merk dir endlich dass es in der deutschen rechtschreibung kein "daß" mit scharfem ß mehr gibt. nur noch das oder dass.
(wer im glashaus sitzt...)


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. April 2013)

Ich bin der gleichen Auffassung wie Cliff Bleszinski. Später wird sich dann keiner mehr aufregen, weil es dann "normal" ist Allways-Online zu sein.


----------



## Angeldust (12. April 2013)

Wird so werden wie mit Steam... jeder war dagegen, heute liebens 75%.

Mich störts auch nicht, bin schon lange aus der Kopiererszene raus. Software ist so bllig geworden, dass sich der Aufwand einfach nicht lohnt^^


----------



## Schlechtmacher (12. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die eigene Meinung, ob man Pro oder Contra Always on ist, es geht darum ob ma denkt daß sich Always On sich in Zukunft durchsetzen wird.


 
Seit wann bestimmt eine Quietsche-Ente mit Sonnenbrille, um was es hier geht?

Ich denke es wird in Zukunft zwei Märkte geben, die sich nicht allzu viel Konkurenz machen. Die einen verkaufen eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen, die anderen Spiele. DRM-Freiheit ist bei Anbietern wie gog.com beispielsweise Hauptleistungsmerkmal. Hätten sie das nicht, könnte man genausogut bei Steam kaufen, aber so operieren sie eben außer Konkurrenz.

Beide Märkte adressieren unterschiedliche Käufertypen. Konsumzombies fressen eben alles, was man ihnen vorwirft, Sammler suchen bewusst nach dem hochwertigeren (=DRM-freien) Produkt.


----------



## shakethatthing (12. April 2013)

Wenn ich immer und überall einen verlässlichen und bezahlbaren Breibandzugang hätte dann wärs auch weniger ein Problem. Aber viele Menschen haben das heutzutage nicht mal Zuhause.
Und daran wird sich auch in der NextGen nichts ändern.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> im endeffekt ist es nur davon abhängig was die mehrheit will -



Quatsch, was die Mehrheit will und womit sie sich abfindet ohne zu was zu tun sind was? Richtig, 2 paar der besagten Schuhe...


----------



## Schalkmund (12. April 2013)

Die wahren Könige der Zukunft werden dann wohl die Hacker sein die jeden Konzern in Angst und Schrecken versetzen können. So Playstation Network Shitstorm, wo nur das Netzwerk down war aber man noch seine offline zocken konnte, wird wohl nichts gegen die Scheißstürme der Zukunft sein, wenn die Leute nach einem Hack überhaupt nichts mehr zocken können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

Für mich wäre dann Feierabend, was so "große Titel" betrifft. Ich würde dann nur noch Retro-Spiele und Indie-Spiele zocken, die auch offline lauffähig sind.
Ich habe immer-online Sachen bisher immer boykottiert und werde das auch in Zukunft.

Es ist doch einfach so, dass die Hersteller eine Abhängigkeit herstellen wollen, die mit einem Drogensüchtigen und seinem Dealer vergleichbar ist. Ohne dem guten Willen der Hersteller geht dann gar nichts mehr. Du wirst zur Marionette der jeweiligen Firma.

Edit: Oder sollte die Warez-Szene es schaffen, die Spiele dann Offline lauffähig zu machen, dann würde sogar ich die Seiten wechseln, obwohl ich bisher immer alles gekauft hab. Bei Always On wäre damit aber Schluß.


----------



## The_Final (12. April 2013)

Sagt mal, versteht ihr Vordack absichtlich falsch? Ich befürchte, dass er mit seiner Prognose richtig liegt. Always On wird in Zukunft bei großen Produktionen verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen. Dass ein paar Core-Gamer sich ständig darüber beklagen und ein Teil von ihnen vielleicht gar auf den Kauf verzichtet, wird kaum einen großen Einfluss haben - wir sind nicht mehr die Hauptzielgruppe und schon gar nicht machen wir den Löwenanteil der Käufer aus. Ein Großteil der Käufer ist entweder kaum informiert, stört sich nicht an AO oder sieht darin die von den Herstellern propagierten Vorteile.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> Sagt mal, versteht ihr Vordack absichtlich falsch? Ich befürchte, dass er mit seiner Prognose richtig liegt. Always On wird in Zukunft bei großen Produktionen verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen. Dass ein paar Core-Gamer sich ständig darüber beklagen und ein Teil von ihnen vielleicht gar auf den Kauf verzichtet, wird kaum einen großen Einfluss haben - wir sind nicht mehr die Hauptzielgruppe und schon gar nicht machen wir den Löwenanteil der Käufer aus. Ein Großteil der Käufer ist entweder kaum informiert, stört sich nicht an AO oder sieht darin die von den Herstellern propagierten Vorteile.


 
Doch, ich hab ihn verstanden. Nur interessiert mich nicht, was die Masse macht. Wenn mir was nicht gefällt, dann nutz ich es einfach nicht. Und wenn der ganze Computerkram nur noch mit Internet und Cloud abläuft, dann könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dann gar nichts mehr zu machen. Ich würde mich nie von Technik abhängig machen, meine Rechte und Freiheiten sind mir da wichtiger. Dann muss man sich halt irgendein anderes Hobby suchen, oder wie oben beschrieben nur noch alte und indie-spiele zocken. 
Wer sich zur Marionette irgendeiner Firma machen lässt, der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## The_Final (12. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Doch, ich hab ihn verstanden. Nur interessiert mich nicht, was die Masse macht. Wenn mir was nicht gefällt, dann nutz ich es einfach nicht. Und wenn der ganze Computerkram nur noch mit Internet und Cloud abläuft, dann könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dann gar nichts mehr zu machen. Ich würde mich nie von Technik abhängig machen, meine Rechte und Freiheiten sind mir da wichtiger. Dann muss man sich halt irgendein anderes Hobby suchen, oder wie oben beschrieben nur noch alte und indie-spiele zocken.
> Wer sich zur Marionette irgendeiner Firma machen lässt, der ist selbst schuld.


 Dich meinte ich auch nicht. Aber es geht in diesem Thread auch nicht darum, was der Einzelne oder eine Minderheit machen. Wie gesagt: AO wird bei großen Produktionen mittelfristig sehr wahrscheinlich zum Standard werden. Ich persönlich werde diese Games auch nicht mehr kaufen, das interessiert aber keinen.


----------



## Datamind (12. April 2013)

Klar wird es Standard werden, vermutlich nachdem die Experimentierphase mit always-on rum ist und das Konstrukt den final Status (Massentauglichkeit) erlangt hat. Wird dann Richtung Cloud Gaming gehen, da ist dann auch volle Kontrolle garantiert.
Soll mir egal sein, ich werde kein Spiel mehr mit always-on Technik kaufen. Diablo 3 war mein erstes und letztes Game was in diese Richtung geht. So gut kann kein Spiel werden um mich noch vom benutzerfreundlichen Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Ich bin vermutlich geheilt ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. April 2013)

Leider muss ich dem Herrn da zustimmen. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Zukunft dann düster aussieht. Auch ich werde dann entweder die Lager wechseln oder einfach damit aufhören große Titel zu kaufen. Wobei, wenn man es schafft den Always On Mist zu umgehen, muss man ja nichtmal in die vollkommene Illegalität übergehen (Spiel downloaden), wobei das dem Hersteller halt nicht das richtige Signal senden würde, wenn man ihm dennoch Geld in den Rachen wirft. Ach Dilemma. Zeit mein Briefmarkenalbum wieder auszupacken ^^


----------



## LordCrash (12. April 2013)

Die Bespiele von diesem Typen sind so dämlich.....

1) Diablo 3: verkaufte Einheiten: 12 Millionen: DRM: always-online
2) Assassincs Creed: verkaufte Einheiten: 12 Millionen: DRM: einmalige Aktivierung
3) Minecraft: verkaufte Einheiten: 15 Millionen: DRM: nicht vorhanden

Und was jetzt?


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Bespiele von diesem Typen sind so dämlich.....
> 
> 1) Diablo 3: verkaufte Einheiten: 12 Millionen: DRM: always-online
> 2) Assassincs Creed: verkaufte Einheiten: 12 Millionen: DRM: einmalige Aktivierung
> ...


 
Nix. Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass der breiten Masse bei populären Spielen Always On völlig Schnuppe ist, solange sie damit keine Probleme haben. So ist es jetzt und so wird es in Zukunft noch viel mehr sein, wenn die Netze besser und Bandbreiten größer werden. Dieser Trend ist nicht aufzuhalten, er bietet einfach zu viele unschätzbare Vorteile für die Firmen: Kontrolle, Erlangen unzähliger Benutzerdaten, Raubkopierschutz, Gebrauchtverkaufhindernis, etc.

Ob da jetzt eine Hand voll Leute so dagegen sind, dass sie tatsächlich deswegen auf den Kauf eines Blockbusters verzichtet, spielt einfach keine Rolle. Ich schätze, die aller aller meisten Kritiker werden trotzdem nicht widerstehen können und das Teil kaufen. Die "ich will alles und zwar sofort" Mentalität unserer Gesellschaft ist einfach viel zu ausgeprägt.

Außerdem sage ich voraus, dass immer mehr Spieleinhalte überhaupt nur noch online zur Verfügung stehen werden, On- und Offline wird immer mehr verzahnt werden, damits die Raubkopierer nochmal schwerer haben. Client/Server Architekturen wie bei D3/MMORPGs werden langfristig zum Standard werden. Dann ist auch das Thema Raubkopien so gut wie gegessen.

Und dieser Trend wird nicht nur bei Spielen sein, sondern bei JEDER populären Software, das zeichnet sich jetzt schon ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

Ich sehe dem Ganzen trotzdem ganz entspannt entgegen. Warum? Weil wenn etwas in eine Richtung geht, wird es auch immer eine Art Gegenbewegung geben. Sieht man ja jetzt schon bei Spielen. Während die großen auf immer mehr Restriktionen setzen, gibt es auf der anderen Seite aber auch immer mehr, die vollkommen auf Kopierschutz verzichten.
Genau so wird es auch bei Programmen usw. dann sein. Wenn die offiziellen Microsoft Programme z.B. eine ständige Internetverbindung bräuchten, würde es woanders wieder eine Alternative ohne geben. Ich nutze ja jetzt z.B. schon viele Open-Source Programme und die werden dann auch nicht verschwinden.
Das ist ja das Gute am PC und der Vorteil gegenüber einer Konsole. Es gibt immer irgendwo eine Alternative und man kann selbst bestimmen, was man auf seinen PC lässt.


----------



## Slay78 (12. April 2013)

In seiner Rechnung hat er nur etwas vergessen, noch bestimmen die Kunden, was sich auf dem Markt durchsetzt und somit in Zukunft zum Standard wird und nicht die Hersteller. Machen die Always on in naher Zukunft zum Standard, sperren sie einen nicht geringen Teil der Kunden aus, weil auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen, immer noch nicht jeder Haushalt in z.B. Deutschland über einen hierfür erforderlichen Internetanschluss mit Flatrate verfügt und sich das in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Batmancanfly (12. April 2013)

Stimmt schon, meinen neuen Toaster musste ich bei Steam aktivieren.


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> ...immer noch nicht jeder Haushalt in z.B. Deutschland über einen hierfür erforderlichen Internetanschluss mit Flatrate verfügt und sich das in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht ändern wird.


 
Unter anderem genau deswegen ziehen die jungen Leute heutzutage (und genau die sind ja die Zielgruppe) von diesen Orten mit schlechter Anbindung weg, hin zu Orten, die eine gute Anbindung haben. Es gibt eine große Landflucht hinein in die Stadt. Dieses Problem löst sich mittelfristig also von ganz allein.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. April 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht wie viele von Zukunft reden während wir
die Zukunft sind?

Zukunft ist das was wir unterstützen und belohnen.
Und wenn hier viele (z.b. Vordacks Zukunftsprognose) meint dass Always Online 
zum Alltag wird dann muss ich annehmen dass einige den Kampf aufgegeben haben
und alles mitmachen.

Das hat sehr wohl was mit eigener (einzelner) Meinung zu tun denn der Trend setzt sich erst durch
wenn wir es auch unterstützen.

Und tut mir leid Vordack dass ich mich besonders an dich gerichtet hab,
aber bei deine Meinung zu dem Gerücht dass die nächste Xbox Allways Online
besitzen könnte und du es sogar für gut empfindest
ist einfach total daneben.

Eigene Meinung hin oder her. Jeder normal denkende Mensch sollte
einsehen dass Always Online keinerlei Vorteile bringt.

Also reißt euch ein wenig am Riehmen und nimmt nicht alles in Kauf
ansonsten besitzen bald unsere Zahnbürsten auch noch Allways Online 

Always Online wird/darf/soll nicht die Zukunft sein, dafür wird die Gegenbewegung schon sorgen.
Egal wie viele blinde sowas in Kauf nehmen werden, der kritische Konsument von Heute
besitzt mehr Macht als viele glauben wollen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Unter anderem genau deswegen ziehen die jungen Leute heutzutage (und genau die sind ja die Zielgruppe) von diesen Orten mit schlechter Anbindung weg, hin zu Orten, die eine gute Anbindung haben. Es gibt eine große Landflucht hinein in die Stadt. Dieses Problem löst sich mittelfristig also von ganz allein.


 

Durch diese Landflucht werden mittelfristig aber ganz andere Probleme entstehen. Da ist Breitbandinternet noch nicht mal in den unteren Top 100  
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Breitbandanbindung ein Hauptgrund für die angesprochene Landflucht ist.... allerhöchstens ein ganz kleiner Beweggrund.


----------



## Datamind (13. April 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Durch diese Landflucht werden mittelfristig aber ganz andere Probleme entstehen. Da ist Breitbandinternet noch nicht mal in den unteren Top 100
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Breitbandanbindung ein Hauptgrund für die angesprochene Landflucht ist.... allerhöchstens ein ganz kleiner Beweggrund.


 
Allerdings, allein die Mietpreise bei uns und im 60 km entfernten Köln sind zu vergleichen. Was hier 320€ kostet, ist in Köln für 600-700€ zu haben. Und bei uns gibts auch DSL16000. Denke mal junge Leute gehen in die Stadt um dort zum Beispiel zu studieren oder Party zu machen. Vielen ist es auf dem Land zu langweilig und je nach Berufsbild findet man in naher Umgebung nicht überall berufsbezogene Firmen.


----------



## The_Final (13. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Egal wie viele blinde sowas in Kauf nehmen werden, der kritische Konsument von Heute
> besitzt mehr Macht als viele glauben wollen.


 Du glaubst also, wenn nun zB CoD35: Intergalactic Warfare mit AO 57.000.000 Käufer hat, wird der Publisher wegen 10.000 Flamern und ein paar tausend konsequenten AO-Verweigerern zurückrudern? Ich sag es nur ungern, aber für eine "Gegenbewegung" brauchst du mehr als das kleine Grüppchen Core-Gamer, das sich in Foren rumtreibt, um über Games zu diskutieren.


----------



## Slay78 (13. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, wenn nun zB CoD35: Intergalactic Warfare mit AO 57.000.000 Käufer hat, wird der Publisher wegen 10.000 Flamern und ein paar tausend konsequenten AO-Verweigerern zurückrudern? Ich sag es nur ungern, aber für eine "Gegenbewegung" brauchst du mehr als das kleine Grüppchen Core-Gamer, das sich in Foren rumtreibt, um über Games zu diskutieren.


 
Wie sieht die Alternative aus, was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach machen?
Wer alles Kommentarlos schluckt und nicht versucht etwas zu ändern, egal wie gering die Aussicht auf Erfolg auch sein mag, hat bereits verloren.
Jede "Gegenbewegung" fängt klein an. 
Wer sagt das da nur das kleine Grüppchen Core-Gamer das sich in Foren rumtreibt und 10.000 Flamer dagegen sind und sich AO auf Dauer nicht bieten lassen? 
 Auch ich habe hier über zehn Jahre mitgelesen, bevor ich mich auch nur angemeldet habe, das war wie du sehen kannst vor vier Jahren und erst seit kurzem poste ich hier auch ab und an mal was, nicht jeder dem was nicht passt oder der anderer Meinung ist, ist auch in den Foren aktiv.
  Wer am Ende wirklich in der Minderheit ist, sieht man wenn es so weit ist erst an den Verkaufszahlen.
Das schlimme ist nur, selbst wenn die Verkaufszahlen wegen falschen Entscheidungen der Entwickler oder Publisher zurück gehen, sind laut denen wieder "nur" die Raubkopierer schuld, wie immer halt, weil die machen ja keine Fehler.


----------



## Worrel (13. April 2013)

> Cliff Bleszinski ... glaubt, dass der ganze Unmut über den "Always-On-Zwang" sinnlos sei. Aus Sicht von CliffyB werden in Zukunft immer mehr Menschen Zugang zu Breitband-Verbindung haben. Situationen, in denen man kein Internet hat, sollen eher die Ausnahme sein.


Und ich glaube, daß Cliff B. gar nicht mitgekriegt hat, worum es eigentlich geht.
Das "Internet haben" ist doch nur ein Teilaspekt, der hinter dem "Ich will auch offline spielen können, wenn Internet, Server oder sonstwas gerade ausfällt oder ich im Zug für mein Laptop kein zusätzlichen Tarif haben müssen will, nur um dort spielen zu können" befindet.



> "Technologie entwickelt sich nicht durch Besorgnis über Grenzfälle"


Ich seh hier keine Grenzfälle, sondern Alltagssituationen.



> Er findet es abscheulich, dass sich die Online-Community darüber freut, möglicherweise einen Beitrag zum Verlust seines Arbeitsplatzes getan zu haben.


 Wenn sich ein Mensch als Arschloch darstellt, dem die Kunden scheißegal zu sein scheinen, dann freue ich mich darüber, daß dieses Arschloch zukünftig nicht mehr das Niveau der Kundenfreundlichkeit dieser Firma nach unten zieht.

Wer nicht als Arschloch behandelt werden will, sollte sich schlicht nicht so benehmen - lernt man eigentlich irgendwann beim Erwachsenwerden.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> Du glaubst also, wenn nun zB CoD35: Intergalactic Warfare mit AO 57.000.000 Käufer hat, wird der Publisher wegen 10.000 Flamern und ein paar tausend konsequenten AO-Verweigerern zurückrudern? Ich sag es nur ungern, aber für eine "Gegenbewegung" brauchst du mehr als das kleine Grüppchen Core-Gamer, das sich in Foren rumtreibt, um über Games zu diskutieren.


 
Jede Bewegung fängt klein an. Vor allem in unserem Internetzeitalter
bewirkt ein Shitstorm durchaus sein Wunder.

Das hat auch nix mit Core vs Casual zu tun sondern 
ein gesunder Menschenverstand.

Und an dieser Stelle kritisiere ich auch viele Redakteure die
über solche Probleme locker drüber hinwegsehen
und Produkte sogar belohnen.

Eine positive Produktbewertung für ein Always Online Produkt (welches nicht benötigt wird)
ist einfach nicht akzeptabel. Dieses Thema muss endlich kritisch und offen behandelt werden
UND vor allem muss es sich auf die Wertung erheblich auswirken.
Einfach aus Prinzip damit die Probleme nicht einfach so unter dem Teppich gekehrt werden.

An dieser Stelle versagen leider Magazine & Portale
dieses Thema ernst genug unter die Leute zu jagen weil vll irgendwelche Konsequenzen drohen könnten.

Wenn Spiele heute schon offen behandelt werden, erwarte ich auch
dass die Gefahren genau so ihre Beachtung bekommen.

Aber wie so oft im Leben schaut man bei den schlechten Sachen
so lange weg bis es einen selbst betrifft.. Dann ist das Geheule wieder groß
wie scheisse alles ist 

Vorsorge ist immer besser als Nachsorge. Vor allem wenn die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat wie
Diablo 3 und Sim City versagt haben.
Ersteres wurde ja sogar mit einer Traumwertung belohnt weil es die ersten Monate nicht mal lief 

Ein Zeichen setzen sieht so nicht aus


----------



## LordCrash (13. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Nix. Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass der breiten Masse bei populären Spielen Always On völlig Schnuppe ist, solange sie damit keine Probleme haben. So ist es jetzt und so wird es in Zukunft noch viel mehr sein, wenn die Netze besser und Bandbreiten größer werden. Dieser Trend ist nicht aufzuhalten, er bietet einfach zu viele unschätzbare Vorteile für die Firmen: Kontrolle, Erlangen unzähliger Benutzerdaten, Raubkopierschutz, Gebrauchtverkaufhindernis, etc.
> 
> Ob da jetzt eine Hand voll Leute so dagegen sind, dass sie tatsächlich deswegen auf den Kauf eines Blockbusters verzichtet, spielt einfach keine Rolle. Ich schätze, die aller aller meisten Kritiker werden trotzdem nicht widerstehen können und das Teil kaufen. Die "ich will alles und zwar sofort" Mentalität unserer Gesellschaft ist einfach viel zu ausgeprägt.
> 
> ...



Jaja, und die Gegenbeispiele werden einfach unter den Hut gekehrt....

Ubisoft hatte mal eine always-online Politik und ist wieder davon abgerückt. Wie passt das in diesen so "unbestreitbaren Trend"? Und woran wird der Trend überhaupt festgemacht? An 2 (ZWEI) großen AAA Titeln? Diablo 3 und SimCity? Was ist mit all den anderen großen AAA Titeln, die keinen always-online DRM haben bzw. all die Titel, die noch erscheinen werden und keinen derartiges DRM angekündigt haben?

Hier ist wie immer alles reine Spekulation und so Wichtigtuer wie der Cliff. B. wollen sich auch nur mal wieder irgendwo in den Mittelpunkt stellen. Harte Fakten sehen aber ganz anders aus.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, und die Gegenbeispiele werden einfach unter den Hut gekehrt....
> 
> Ubisoft hatte mal eine always-online Politik und ist wieder davon abgerückt. Wie passt das in diesen so "unbestreitbaren Trend"? Und woran wird der Trend überhaupt festgemacht? An 2 (ZWEI) großen AAA Titeln? Diablo 3 und SimCity? Was ist mit all den anderen großen AAA Titeln, die keinen always-online DRM haben bzw. all die Titel, die noch erscheinen werden und keinen derartiges DRM angekündigt haben?
> 
> Hier ist wie immer alles reine Spekulation und so Wichtigtuer wie der Cliff. B. wollen sich auch nur mal wieder irgendwo in den Mittelpunkt stellen. Harte Fakten sehen aber ganz anders aus.


 
Naja, die Frage ist doch, warum Ubisoft von AO wieder abgekommen ist. Sicherlich nicht, weil sie es für eine schlechte Idee gehalten hätten, sondern weil es technisch nicht funktioniert hat. Sie haben es schon bei 2 Spielen (Siedler 7 und AC2) nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Server stabil am Laufen zu halten, wie soll das erst mit nem größeren Portfolio werden. Also (viel) mehr Server, viel mehr Betriebskosten. Sprich es war wohl eher eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung. Ubisoft hatte da eine Vorreiterrolle. Ich sehe die momentane Entwicklung auch eher kritisch. Im Moment steckt das "always on" noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber lass da mal noch 1 oder 2 Jahre ins Land gehen ....

Es wird aber sicherlich auch immer Firmen und damit Spiele geben, die sich von diesem Trend absetzen. Aber die ganz großen AAA Produktionen werden sich wohl dahin entwickeln. Und offentsichtlich auch die Konsolen und damit alle darauf erscheinenden Spiele. 
Die Mehrheit der Käufer wirds nicht jucken, solange es funktioniert.


----------



## Be2k (13. April 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Wird so werden wie mit Steam... jeder war dagegen, heute liebens 75%.
> 
> Mich störts auch nicht, bin schon lange aus der Kopiererszene raus. Software ist so billig geworden, dass sich der Aufwand einfach nicht lohnt^^


 
Verwechsel bitte nicht Always-On und Steam. Steam ist eine Vertriebsplattform ähnlich wie Origin, jedoch kannst du Steam auch offline nutzen und die Spiele die du dort kaufen kannst. So etwas finde ich okay. Was diese Always-On Funktion jedoch angeht, machen es sich die Entwickler und Firme sehr einfach. Sie sparen sich eine menge an Support, da die Spiele ja "vermeintlich" auf deren Servern laufen, die Entwickler müssen sich nicht mehr mit mindest Anforderungen und der Hardwareausstattung der User auseinander setzen. Vorauszusetzen das jeder Kunde immer Online ist und auch eine DSL Flat besitzt ist sehr fragwürdig, dem ist eben nicht so. Wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe, dann will ich dieses auch uneingeschränkt nutzen! Mein Computerspiele verhalten hat sich in den wenigen letzten Jahren derartig gewandelt, dass mich mir schon so gut wie keine Spiele mehr gekauft habe und auch sehr weniges noch spiele. A: Es kommt nur dreck auf den Markt und B: Sind diese Always-On Games meistens so abgespeckt worden dass man von der Grafik nichts mehr erwaten kann..


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2013)

Ihr kennt doch Michael Kessler aus switch, oder? Der hat zum Thema Abhängigkeit mal eine Kolumne verfasst, die alles sehr gut beschreibt: Michael Kessler unter Strom | TV DIGITAL

Da geht es zwar um Strom, aber das gleiche könnte man wohl auch auf das Thema Internet übertragen. Gerade die großen Firmen haben ein großes Interesse daran, dass wir völlig abhängig von ihnen werden. Wenn es möglich wäre, würden die das auch noch bei der Luft machen.


----------



## LordCrash (13. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist doch, warum Ubisoft von AO wieder abgekommen ist. Sicherlich nicht, weil sie es für eine schlechte Idee gehalten hätten, sondern weil es technisch nicht funktioniert hat. Sie haben es schon bei 2 Spielen (Siedler 7 und AC2) nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Server stabil am Laufen zu halten, wie soll das erst mit nem größeren Portfolio werden. Also (viel) mehr Server, viel mehr Betriebskosten. Sprich es war wohl eher eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung. Ubisoft hatte da eine Vorreiterrolle. Ich sehe die momentane Entwicklung auch eher kritisch. Im Moment steckt das "always on" noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber lass da mal noch 1 oder 2 Jahre ins Land gehen ....
> 
> Es wird aber sicherlich auch immer Firmen und damit Spiele geben, die sich von diesem Trend absetzen. Aber die ganz großen AAA Produktionen werden sich wohl dahin entwickeln. Und offentsichtlich auch die Konsolen und damit alle darauf erscheinenden Spiele.
> Die Mehrheit der Käufer wirds nicht jucken, solange es funktioniert.



Alles reine Spekulation. Es gibt derzeit keinen einzigen tragfähigen Hinweis, dass AAA Titel in Zukunft flächendeckend auf always-online setzen werden. Es wurde bisher für ganze ZWEI Titel gemacht, und beide haben laut Entwickler einen Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer.

Übrigens hast du ja schon einen Punkt angesprochen, der glasklar gegen always-online spricht: die Kosten für die Serverinfrastruktur und Aufrechterhaltung des Betriebs. Was da der Vorteil für die Entwickler sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Die Frage, ob DRM und Kopierschutz wirklich in einem Maße gegen Raubkopien hilft, der die Kosten dafür rechtfertigt, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Daher ist auch das Beispiel mit Diablo 3 völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Es gibt nun mal schlicht KEINEN Beweis, dass sich Diablo 3 ohne always-online schlechter verkauft hätte. Genauso wenig gibt es z.B. einen Beweis, dass sich AC 3 mit einem always-online Spiel besser verkauft hätte.

Fazit: Wenn man sowieso ein Spiel produziert, das intensiv auf MP Modi setzt, für die man sowieso eine extensive Serverinfrastruktur usw. braucht, dann kann ich always-online sogar noch als naheliegend akzeptieren. Aber für Spiele, bei denen der SP klar im Vordergrund steht und nur geringe Serverinfrastruktur benötigt wird (z.B. für einzelne MP Elemente) wäre ein always-online DRM nicht unbedingt die beste wirtschaftliche Option und darauf kommt es ja letztlich auch an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2013)

Das Ganze dient doch lediglich der Gewinnmaximierung der Firmen. Irgendwann wird alles ans Internet gekettet sein und wenn du nichts mehr ohne machen kannst, dann können sie ganz kräftig die Preise erhöhen. Dann haben wir den gleichen Mist wie bei Öl und Benzin.
Genau das will man ja, der Mensch soll in die totale Abhängigkeit getrieben werden. Das hat man schon beim Sprit, beim Strom geschafft und als nächstes soll das Internet dran sein.
Wir werden immer mehr zu Marionetten der (großen) Firmen gemacht, die uns in ihre Abhängigkeit treiben und dann aussaugen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Das ist der Gedanke dahinter


----------



## Sha6rath (13. April 2013)

Zumindest in Österreich sind wir so gut aufgestellt das man um 15€bereits 10 MBit Breitband überall wos ne telefonleitung gibt auch bekommt somit sehe ich da keinerlei probleme. Zu dem Argument mit dem Laptop kann ich auch nur sagen damit spielt man auch nicht lange wegen der Akkuleistung und selbst dann braucht man wahrscheinlich keinen eigenen Tarif weil daheim oder bei freunden hat man ja teilweise (also ich kenne niemanden ohne weil wir Modems mit entsprechender Unterstützung bekommen) W-Lan. In den Großstäden haben wir hotspots wos gratis Wlan gibt. Die Bahn hat Wlan in den Zügen. Bei jedem MC Donalds in Österreich gibts Wlan. In jedem grösseren Cafe haben wir Wlan. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen hat der Normal verbraucher ein Smartphone welches er als Hot Spot einrichten kann (auch hier ist man bereits mit nem 20€ Tarif von 3 unlimitiert mit 10 Mbit im 3G Netz unterwegs welches auch extrem gut ausgebaut ist)

Nun meine Frage: Wem kümmert der Allways On "Zwang" noch???? Weis ja nicht wies in Deutschland so ist, aber zumindest in Österreich sind wir Ready for the Future. 
Wer keine 15€ 10MBit Heiminternet oder 20€ fürn Handy tarif hat sollte ja generell die Finger von Videospielen lassen und mal arbeiten gehn.


----------



## Sha6rath (13. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Ganze dient doch lediglich der Gewinnmaximierung der Firmen. Irgendwann wird alles ans Internet gekettet sein und wenn du nichts mehr ohne machen kannst, dann können sie ganz kräftig die Preise erhöhen. Dann haben wir den gleichen Mist wie bei Öl und Benzin.
> Genau das will man ja, der Mensch soll in die totale Abhängigkeit getrieben werden. Das hat man schon beim Sprit, beim Strom geschafft und als nächstes soll das Internet dran sein.
> Wir werden immer mehr zu Marionetten der (großen) Firmen gemacht, die uns in ihre Abhängigkeit treiben und dann aussaugen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Das ist der Gedanke dahinter


 
Naja da kann man jetzt sagen das sind Dienstleistungen, und beim Sprit kannste auf Öffis umsteigen was dann wieder Dienstleistungen wären. Würdest du umsonst arbeiten gehen????


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> Naja da kann man jetzt sagen das sind Dienstleistungen, und beim Sprit kannste auf Öffis umsteigen was dann wieder Dienstleistungen wären. Würdest du umsonst arbeiten gehen????


 
Eine Dienstleistung ist für mich etwas, was man freiwillig nutzen kann, aber kein Zwang.
Ich kann ja auch niemanden in meinen Keller einsperren und dann sagen, es war eine Dienstleistung, weil er jeden Mittag von mir ein warmes Essen bekommen hat.

Jedenfalls ernsthaft: Wenn sich das durchsetzt, dann wird sich das auch auf unser weiteres Leben irgendwann auswirken, dann wird irgendwann jeder Kühlschrank, die Mikrowelle und was weiß ich vielleicht eine Internetverbindung brauchen und sie können dir dann dort nur noch eine Nutzerlizenz erteilen. Möglich wäre es.


----------



## Sha6rath (13. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine Dienstleistung ist für mich etwas, was man freiwillig nutzen kann, aber kein Zwang.
> Ich kann ja auch niemanden in meinen Keller einsperren und dann sagen, es war eine Dienstleistung, weil er jeden Mittag von mir ein warmes Essen bekommen hat.


 
Eine Dienstleistung (Synonym: Service) im Sinne der Volkswirtschaftslehre ist ein ökonomisches Gut, bei dem im Unterschied zur Ware nicht die materielle Produktion oder der materielle Wert eines Endproduktes im Vordergrund steht, sondern eine von einer natürlichen Person oder einer juristischen Person zu einem Zeitpunkt oder in einem Zeitrahmen erbrachte Leistung zur Deckung eines Bedarfs. Der Erbringer einer solchen Leistung wird als Dienstleister bezeichnet. (Quelle: Wikipedia) 

somit sind Strom, Fernwärme, Internetanbieter, Öffis usw Dienstleistungsbetriebe. Auf was könntest du verzichten nur weil dus "freiwillig" nutzt???? Dienstleistungen kosten halt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alles reine Spekulation. Es gibt derzeit keinen einzigen tragfähigen Hinweis, dass AAA Titel in Zukunft flächendeckend auf always-online setzen werden. Es wurde bisher für ganze ZWEI Titel gemacht, und beide haben laut Entwickler einen Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer.
> 
> Übrigens hast du ja schon einen Punkt angesprochen, der glasklar gegen always-online spricht: die Kosten für die Serverinfrastruktur und Aufrechterhaltung des Betriebs. Was da der Vorteil für die Entwickler sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Die Frage, ob DRM und Kopierschutz wirklich in einem Maße gegen Raubkopien hilft, der die Kosten dafür rechtfertigt, ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Daher ist auch das Beispiel mit Diablo 3 völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Es gibt nun mal schlicht KEINEN Beweis, dass sich Diablo 3 ohne always-online schlechter verkauft hätte. Genauso wenig gibt es z.B. einen Beweis, dass sich AC 3 mit einem always-online Spiel besser verkauft hätte.
> 
> Fazit: Wenn man sowieso ein Spiel produziert, das intensiv auf MP Modi setzt, für die man sowieso eine extensive Serverinfrastruktur usw. braucht, dann kann ich always-online sogar noch als naheliegend akzeptieren. Aber für Spiele, bei denen der SP klar im Vordergrund steht und nur geringe Serverinfrastruktur benötigt wird (z.B. für einzelne MP Elemente) wäre ein always-online DRM nicht unbedingt die beste wirtschaftliche Option und darauf kommt es ja letztlich auch an.


 
Ja, ist natürlich Spekulation  Im Endeffekt ist es sogar nur meine Meinung - auf Basis von gefährlichem Halbwissen ^^
Dennoch, vorstellbar ist es. Ich habe absichtlich Diablo 3 nicht angeführt, da war das Problem ja ganz anders gelagert. D3 ist ja im Endeffekt ein MMO, dass man eben auch alleine spielen kann. genau wie SimCity. Es gibt noch keine Spiele (wenigstens keine die mir spontan einfallen), die wirklich eine dauerhafte Internetanbindung brauchen, aber keinen starken Fokus auf Multiplayer haben. Da war Ubisoft, wie gesagt, Pionier, und die habens wieder eingestellt. 

Ja diese Serverparks sind sehr teuer in Einrichtung und Unterhalt. Jetzt ist halt die Frage, wieviel Kapazität so ein always-on DRM auf den Servern braucht. Ein Publisher, der sowieso schon, auf Grund eines MMOs oder so, große Serverfarmen betreibt, könnte evtl. in der Lage sein, das recht einfach umzusetzen. Und wenn wir uns in der Publisherlandschaft mal umgucken, sind das nicht Wenige. Vor allem die Großen haben, bis auf Ubisoft, alle wenigstens mittelgroße MMOs am Start. Und wenn die benötigte Leistung entsprechend klein ist, sehe ich nicht, was die Publisher davon abhalten sollte, die vorhandene Infrastruktur weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> Eine Dienstleistung (Synonym: Service) im Sinne der Volkswirtschaftslehre ist ein ökonomisches Gut, bei dem im Unterschied zur Ware nicht die materielle Produktion oder der materielle Wert eines Endproduktes im Vordergrund steht, sondern eine von einer natürlichen Person oder einer juristischen Person zu einem Zeitpunkt oder in einem Zeitrahmen erbrachte Leistung zur Deckung eines Bedarfs. Der Erbringer einer solchen Leistung wird als Dienstleister bezeichnet. (Quelle: Wikipedia)
> 
> somit sind Strom, Fernwärme, Internetanbieter, Öffis usw Dienstleistungsbetriebe. Auf was könntest du verzichten nur weil dus "freiwillig" nutzt???? Dienstleistungen kosten halt


 
Öffentlicher Verkehr wird zwar gern als "Dienstleistung" angeführt, ist im Endeffekt aber Teil der Infrastruktur. Energieversorger sind auch keine Dienstleister im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern ebenfalls essentieller Teil der Infrastruktur. Mal abgesehen davon, dass du bei deinem Stromlieferanten / Erzeuger die Energie zahlst die du tatsächlich verbraucht hast. 
Nur der Internetprovider ist von deinen Beispielen ein tatsächlicher Dienstleister. 

Und du vergisst, bei all den von dir angeführten dingen brauchst du jeweils nur einen. Die stehen in unmittelbarer Konkurrenz zueinander. Spiele-Publisher sind nur mittelbar Konkurrenten, da sie ja nicht das selbe Produkt vertreiben. Klar ähnliche Produkte, vllt. sogar gleiche, aber nicht das selbe. Du kannst 3 verschiedene Spiele von 3 verschiedenen Firmen kaufen. Aber du wirst nur einen Stromversorger haben, nur einen Internetprovider, usw.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> Zumindest in Österreich sind wir so gut aufgestellt das man um 15€bereits 10 MBit Breitband überall wos ne telefonleitung gibt auch bekommt somit sehe ich da keinerlei probleme. Zu dem Argument mit dem Laptop kann ich auch nur sagen damit spielt man auch nicht lange wegen der Akkuleistung und selbst dann braucht man wahrscheinlich keinen eigenen Tarif weil daheim oder bei freunden hat man ja teilweise (also ich kenne niemanden ohne weil wir Modems mit entsprechender Unterstützung bekommen) W-Lan. In den Großstäden haben wir hotspots wos gratis Wlan gibt. Die Bahn hat Wlan in den Zügen. Bei jedem MC Donalds in Österreich gibts Wlan. In jedem grösseren Cafe haben wir Wlan. Und wenn alle Stricke reissen hat der Normal verbraucher ein Smartphone welches er als Hot Spot einrichten kann (auch hier ist man bereits mit nem 20€ Tarif von 3 unlimitiert mit 10 Mbit im 3G Netz unterwegs welches auch extrem gut ausgebaut ist)
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Wem kümmert der Allways On "Zwang" noch???? Weis ja nicht wies in Deutschland so ist, aber zumindest in Österreich sind wir Ready for the Future.
> Wer keine 15€ 10MBit Heiminternet oder 20€ fürn Handy tarif hat sollte ja generell die Finger von Videospielen lassen und mal arbeiten gehn.


In Österreich seid ihr auch schon viel weiter. Hier in Deutschland ist noch Internet-Entwicklungsland. Da gibts sogar noch einige Gegenden da gibts nicht mal Breitband und ist nicht mal irgendein 2-Einwohner Dorf. Da ist noch viel Nachholbedarf.
Dennoch selbst wenn eine 1000Mbit Leitung möglich wäre. Warum ALLES immer ans Internet zwängen? Ich sehe darin keinen Sinn.
Ich möchte die freie Wahl haben, WANN, WIE LANGE und WIE OFT ich ins Internet gehe. Wenn ich keinen Bock drauf hab, möchte ich aber jederzeit auch einfach den Stecker ziehen können und meine Spiele auch komplett offline durchzocken können.
Wenn ich das nicht kann, dann werde ich auf so was eben in Zukunft verzichten. Was Spiele betrifft, kauf ich z.B. in letzter Zeit sehr viele Spiele bei gog.com. Die haben keinen Kopierschutz, du musst nicht mal was aktivieren und gehen komplett Offline.
DAS ist für mich Zukunft und freie Entscheidung und nicht diese "Internet-Gefängnismaßnahmen". Eine Firma die so was fördert, soll von mir aus gerne untergehen. Ich wünsche es ihnen.

Eigentlich liebe ich Technik und finde sie etwas Gutes. Deswegen hab ich damals ja auch auf dem PC angefangen, weil es so wahnsinnig viele Freiheiten gab und man nie zu irgendetwas gezwungen war. Leider hat sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert und Hersteller führen sich immer mehr auf wie Diktatoren. Mir nimmt das schon irgendwie die Lust und da fragt man sich schon, was man dann mal in 10 oder 20 Jahren macht.
Vielleicht sollte man sich, wenn man irgendwann mal alt ist, einfach irgendwo ein Haus suchen, abseits von dem allen. Ohne Internet und Technik. Einfach mit der Natur, Freiheit und ohne Zwänge. Mir geht dieser diktatorische Kapitalismus ohne Rücksicht schon lange auf die Eier.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. April 2013)

Über Always Online können wir in 20 - 30 Jahren nochmal reden 

Ne im ernst. Wenn nicht mal mein Provider mir 100%igen Internetzugang garantieren kann,
wie soll dann bitte ein Publisher solche Anforderungen stellen wollen?

Das ist eine extreme Grauzone da die Anbieter
nahezu keinerlei Strafen bekommen wenn der Dienst ausfällt.

Wenn Telekom 2 - 3 Monate kein Internet auf die Beine kriegen würde, wären alle Anwälte
beschäftigt irgendwelche Klagen und Kündigungen zu bearbeiten.
Wenn aber Diablo 3 für die ersten 2 - 3 Monate ausfällt passiert nix weil es
sind ja lediglich Spieleentwickler.

Bitte? 

Wenn Always Online 100%ig funktionieren würde, hätten wir nicht dieses leidige Thema.
Da man mir aber nicht mal aus erster Hand sowas garantieren kann
ist diese "Entwicklung" einfach nur absurd und gehört sich gestraft.

Always Online bei Spielen die keine MMO´s sind, haben schlichtweg keine Daseinsberechtigung.
Von Geräten fange ich gar nicht an.

Eine gewisse Grundfunktion muss immer vorhanden sein weil man sonst zu sehr von der Technik abhängig ist.
Ist ein Produkt ohne Internet in keinsterweise funktionstüchtig dann ist es defekt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2013)

Vor allen Dingen ist es so furchtbar unnötig. Jedes Spiel z.B. würde komplett ohne Internet laufen. Früher konntest du sogar die Spiele im MP offline (Lan-Modus) spielen. Eine Internetverbindung ist gar nicht zwingend notwendig, sondern nur weil die Hersteller das so wollen.
Dass ein Fernseher ohne Strom nicht läuft, das ist klar, da geht es ja auch nicht anders. Aber jeder PC, jede Konsole würde ohne Internet laufen.

Selbst beim Internet hatte man früher mehr Freiheiten. Ich kann mich noch an die Anfangszeiten erinnern. Da konntest du sogar in Foren Themen abonnieren, dir die Inhalte auf die Platte laden, offline lesen und antworten und beim nächsten Mal wenn du Online warst, wurde es allen anderen zur Verfügung gestellt. 

In den 80er oder 90er Jahren konnten sich Firmen nicht alles erlauben, da wären sie schnell pleite gegangen. Da war es sogar so, wenn eine Firma ein total verbuggtes Spiel veröffentlicht hat, haben die Leute die Nachfolger nicht mehr gekauft und es bedeutete meist das Aus für die Firma. Irgendwie hatten die Menschen da noch mehr Courage und ließen sich nicht alles gefallen. Heute nimmt man im Leben einfach alles hin "Es ist eben so.."


----------



## Batze (13. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Always Online könnte man schon längst an der Wurzel anpacken
> und diesen Trend verhindern.
> Nur leider sind über 90% der Tester / Magazine
> nicht in der Lage sowas konsequent zu bestrafen.



In der Lage sind sie schon. Aber dann würden sie auf zig Werbe Einnahmen verzichten.
Tester/Magazine sind doch schon lange nicht mehr neutral. Da spielt immer auch die eigene Vermarktung mit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2013)

Batze schrieb:


> In der Lage sind sie schon. Aber dann würden sie auf zig Werbe Einnahmen verzichten.
> Tester/Magazine sind doch schon lange nicht mehr neutral. Da spielt immer auch die eigene Vermarktung mit.


 
Wobei man hier in letzter Zeit die PC Games lobend erwähnen muss. Da wurde das auch sehr kritisch beim Sim City Test angesprochen und auch kritisch nachgefragt.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei man hier in letzter Zeit die PC Games lobend erwähnen muss. Da wurde das auch sehr kritisch beim Sim City Test angesprochen und auch kritisch nachgefragt.


 
Das war das mindeste was man erwarten konnte.
Wäre es ein Diablo 4 gewesen hätte es trotzdem 90+ gegeben.

Trotz Always Online und Serverausfall. Sim City ist halt kein so großer und wichtiger Name wie ein Diablo bzw. Blizzard 

Ein Spiel mit Always Online sollte mMn mit einer maximal befriedigenden Note bewertet werden
bzw. sollte ein Testergebnis gar nicht ausgestellt werden.

Außerdem bringt es auch nix irgendwelche Vorab-Tests zu machen weil diese problemloser funktionieren
  und der eigentliche Käuferansturm ja ausbleibt.
Es ist so als würden die Tester eine fehlerfreie Version mit einer guten Note bewerten
während die Käufer ein fehlerhaftes Produkt kaufen.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die alten Tests aus diversen Magazinen
wo z.b. drin stand (Keine Wertung da zu hoher Gewaltanteil)

Sowas ähnliches wünsche ich mir als Denkzettel für Always Online Spiele.
"Keine Wertung durch fehlerhafte(fragwürdige) technische Sicherheitsmaßnahmen)


----------



## LordCrash (14. April 2013)

Problem ist doch nicht nur die Verfügbarkeit von Breitbandinternet vor Ort beim Nutzer, sondern auch die Verfügbarkeit der Server und die Bereitschaft des Anbieters, seine "Dienstleistung" auch längerfristig anbieten zu wollen.

Offline Spiele, die ich mir gekauft habe, kann ich im Prinzip ewig spielen (es sei denn das Betriebssytem macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung). Und ja, ich spiele gerne auch mal meine älteren Spiele wieder, zum Beispiele gerade (zum Anlass des Divinity: Original Sin Kickstarters) wieder Divinity 2. Wer garantiert mir denn, dass ich bei Alyways-online mein gekauftes Spiel auch noch nach 3 oder 4 oder sogar 10 Jahren noch spielen kann? Richtig, gar keiner, weil ich bei derartigen Spielen ja gar kein "Spiel" mehr kaufe sondern nur noch eine Lizenz, die eben nur solange gültig ist, wie der Hersteller Lust hat, mir seine Onlinedienste zu Verfügung zu stellen. 

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt niemanden vorstellen, der das ersthaft wollen kann (außer die Anbieter).

Das bringt Always-online so alles mit sich:
1) Accountzwang: ich kann mein Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen.
2) Onlinezwang: ich kann nur dann spielen, wenn ich vor Ort Internet habe
3) Kontrolle des Herstellers: ich kann nur dann spielen, wenn es dem Hersteller gefällt UND seine Server laufen
4) Unsicherheit: meine pers. Daten können jederzeit gehackt werden oder meine Speicherstände kaputt/verschwunden sein
5) Kein gar. Langzeitspaß: ich muss damit rechnen, dass ich das Spiel nach ein paar Jahren (Monaten?) nicht mehr spielen kann

Wer jetzt noch behauptet, dass das alles nicht so schlimm sei, weil er ja dahaim eine stabile VDSL Leitung oder was auch immer hat, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Der hat genau das geschluckt, was ihm/ihr Firmen wie EA und Blizzard einimpfen wollen ohne mal länger drüber nachzudenken, was das noch so für Folgen hat.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2013)

Klasse Beitrag, LordCrash. Das sind genau die Sachen, die man schon seit Monaten oder Jahren versucht den Leuten zu erklären, warum *jeder* dagegen sein sollte.


----------



## Slay78 (14. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei man hier in letzter Zeit die PC Games lobend erwähnen muss. Da wurde das auch sehr kritisch beim Sim City Test angesprochen und auch kritisch nachgefragt.


 
Das stimmt, der Vortest in PCGames 3/13 von Herrn Bathge hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen (genauso, wie seine kritischen Töne zu C&C F2P) und ich dachte noch, nanu was jetzt PC Games und so kritische Töne zu AAA Titel und die noch von EA.
Aber genau da liegt das Problem, in der Vorschau in PC Games 01/13 tönte ein Herr Austinat noch "Was für ein großartiges Spiel- DA SCHLUCKE ICH AUCH DEN ONLINEZWANG".
Sorry aber sowas geht gar nicht, da wird der AO nicht negativ bewertet, nein den kann man für sooooo ein tolles Spiel ja "schlucken".
Ob Herr Austinat privat an seinem Rechner den AO gerne schluckt für so ein Spiel, juckt mich nicht, kann er gerne machen, aber von einem Redakteur in einem PC Games Magazin, wünsche ich mir über so ein ernstes Thema andere Aussagen.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Richtig, gar keiner, weil ich bei derartigen Spielen ja gar kein "Spiel" mehr kaufe sondern nur noch eine Lizenz, die eben nur solange gültig ist, wie der Hersteller Lust hat, mir seine Onlinedienste zu Verfügung zu stellen.


 
Ich stimme deinem Beitrag zu 99% zu.

Aber dieser Auszug ist leider die Realität. Wir haben bisjetzt immer nur die Nutzungslizenz "gekauft"
um es nutzen zu können. Das einzige was wir bisjetzt immer gekauft haben ist der Datenträger der auch uns gehört
aber die Software gehört nicht uns weil wir lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht besitzen.

In meinen Augen ist Always Online ein Versuch diese Nutzungslizenzen
zu forcieren und die Leute auf extreme Art und Weise dran erinnern dass
man sich die Spiele (blöd ausgedrückt) eigentlich nur ausleiht.

Und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen von Publishern sind grundsätzlich ja nicht verkehrt und irgendwo auch verständlich,
aber leider wurde der gute Ton mitlerweile vergessen und die ehrlichen Käufer haben meist den ganzen Ärger am Hals.

Für Always Online gibt es keine einzige Daseinsberechtigung weil es schlichtweg nicht human ist.

Wo kommen wir denn dann hin?
Abhängig vom Strom, Internetprovider, Accountanbindung, weitere Platform wie z.b. Battlelog,
Ingame Login, Always Online Pflicht.

Es dauert bestimmt nicht mehr lange bis man sich per Gesichtserkennung in der Webcam identifizieren
muss damit man wirklich als einzige Person auch das Spiel zu sehen bekommt.
 (Weil ja Freunde nicht dafür bezahlt haben dürfen sie auch nicht zusehen blabla)

Es driftet in eine gefährliche Gegend ab und hier sehe ich eben Portale und Magazine in der 
Verantwortung so eine Entwicklung kritisch zu bewerten, ja sogar in keinsterweise zu tolerieren.

Warum? Weil es einigen Unternehmen nicht mehr ums Spiel geht sondern 
um immer schärfere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen auf Kosten der ehrlichen Käufer.
Das eigentliche Spiel hat keinen einzigen Mehrwert durch schärferes DRM. Im Gegenteil.. In meinen
augen verliert das Produkt sogar seinen Wert dadurch.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (14. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir haben bisjetzt immer nur die Nutzungslizenz "gekauft"
> um es nutzen zu können. Das einzige was wir bisjetzt immer gekauft haben ist der Datenträger der auch uns gehört
> aber die Software gehört nicht uns weil wir lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht besitzen.


 
Das ist jedenfalls die formaljuristische Sichtweise der Softwareentwickler. Für alle praxisrelevanten Dinge hat man aber de facto die Software besessen und solange das so war, hat jede Seite der anderen ihren Glauben gelassen und es herrschte Frieden. Ich persönlich betrachte meine Spiele jedoch als mein Eigentum und lasse mir von niemandem Vorschriften machen, wie ich diese zu nutzen habe. Das gute ist: die Verbraucher sind nicht von der Softwareindustrie abhängig, andersherum hingegen schon.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. April 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Das ist jedenfalls die formaljuristische Sichtweise der Softwareentwickler. Für alle praxisrelevanten Dinge hat man aber de facto die Software besessen und solange das so war, hat jede Seite der anderen ihren Glauben gelassen und es herrschte Frieden. Ich persönlich betrachte meine Spiele jedoch als mein Eigentum und lasse mir von niemandem Vorschriften machen, wie ich diese zu nutzen habe. Das gute ist: die Verbraucher sind nicht von der Softwareindustrie abhängig, andersherum hingegen schon.


 
Das mag alles sein und so denkt warscheinlich so ziemlich jeder. 

Fakt ist dass uns lediglich der Datenträger gehört aber nicht die Software die drauf ist.
Dieser Umstand wird jetzt (Dank Internet) immer mehr forciert um uns dran zu erinnern
dass wir es lediglich nutzen können aber keinen Anspruch darauf haben es als Eigentum anzusehen.

Datenträger Eigentum. Die Software dürfen wir nur nutzen.

Das ist die objektive Sachlage ob es uns gefällt oder nicht, sorry.


----------



## The_Final (14. April 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Alternative aus, was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach machen?


Spiele mit AO nicht kaufen, darauf hoffen dass es sich nicht durchsetzt, aber uns auch darauf vorbereiten, dass wir vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit auf viele interessante Spiele werden verzichten müssen.


> Wer alles Kommentarlos schluckt und nicht versucht etwas zu ändern, egal wie gering die Aussicht auf Erfolg auch sein mag, hat bereits verloren.
> Jede "Gegenbewegung" fängt klein an.
> Wer sagt das da nur das kleine Grüppchen Core-Gamer das sich in Foren rumtreibt und 10.000 Flamer dagegen sind und sich AO auf Dauer nicht bieten lassen?


Möglicherweise hast du Recht, aber wenn die Publisher die Sache geschickt verkaufen, kann sie sich durchsetzen. Bei der Generation Smartphone/Facebook ist der "Boah, ich kann meinen Game-Account mit Facebook verknüpfen, meine Freunde zu einer Session einladen und meine krassen Kills direkt als Video hochladen"-Effekt vermutlich stärker als "vielleicht fallen mal ein paar Stunden die Server aus" oder "ich kann das Game vielleicht in 4 Jahren nicht mehr zocken weil der Support eingestellt wird".


> Auch ich habe hier über zehn Jahre mitgelesen, bevor ich mich auch nur angemeldet habe, das war wie du sehen kannst vor vier Jahren und erst seit kurzem poste ich hier auch ab und an mal was, nicht jeder dem was nicht passt oder der anderer Meinung ist, ist auch in den Foren aktiv.


Solange es ihnen nur nicht passt oder sie anderer Meinung sind, interessiert das keinen. Wer bloß still im Kämmerlein sitzt und sich ärgert hat keinen besonders großen Einfluss.


> Wer am Ende wirklich in der Minderheit ist, sieht man wenn es so weit ist erst an den Verkaufszahlen.


 So ist es. Nur müssten die Leute, die gegen AO sind, dann halt alle auf den Kauf verzichten und sich nicht bloß im Stillen ärgern oder sagen: "ich find das zwar doof, aber das Game ist halt super, was soll man machen?"


----------



## MisterSmith (14. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> ....Nur müssten die Leute, die gegen AO sind, dann halt alle auf den Kauf verzichten und sich nicht bloß im Stillen ärgern oder sagen: "ich find das zwar doof, aber das Game ist halt super, was soll man machen?"


Ich glaube das wären dann trotzdem viel zu wenig Leute. Diejenigen denen Always-Online egal ist sind nach meiner Schätzung mindestens 95% aller Käufer.

Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 3 mit über 12 Millionen sprechen da auch eine eindeutige Sprache. Ich will ja niemandem die Hoffnung rauben, aber es wäre aussichtslos darauf zu hoffen, dass sich dadurch etwas ändert.

Am Anfang dieser "Entwicklung" mit Onlineaktivierung hätte es vielleicht noch eine Chance gegeben dieses zu verhindern, aber mittlerweile ist es viel zu Spät, es lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr aufhalten.


----------



## LordCrash (14. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wären dann trotzdem viel zu wenig Leute. Diejenigen denen Always-Online egal ist sind nach meiner Schätzung mindestens 95% aller Käufer.
> 
> Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 3 mit über 12 Millionen sprechen da auch eine eindeutige Sprache. Ich will ja niemandem die Hoffnung rauben, aber es wäre aussichtslos darauf zu hoffen, dass sich dadurch etwas ändert.
> 
> Am Anfang dieser "Entwicklung" mit Onlineaktivierung hätte es vielleicht noch eine Chance gegeben dieses zu verhindern, aber mittlerweile ist es viel zu Spät, es lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr aufhalten.



Was soll eigentlich immer dieses Diablo 3 Beispiel? 

Wie gesagt, es lässt sich nicht sagen, wie sich Diablo 3 ohne always-online verkauft hätte.

Minecraft wurde viel, viel öfter verkauft und es hat überhaupt kein DRM..... 

AC 3 wurden mindestens so oft verkauft wie D3, aber hat "nur" einmalige Aktivierung....


----------



## doomkeeper (14. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 3 mit über 12 Millionen sprechen da auch eine eindeutige Sprache. Ich will ja niemandem die Hoffnung rauben, aber es wäre aussichtslos darauf zu hoffen, dass sich dadurch etwas ändert.
> 
> Am Anfang dieser "Entwicklung" mit Onlineaktivierung hätte es vielleicht noch eine Chance gegeben dieses zu verhindern, aber mittlerweile ist es viel zu Spät, es lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr aufhalten.


 
Die hohen Verkaufszahlen sagen nur aus dass sich der Name Diablo verkauft hat
und weltweite Kritik unrealistisch hoch ausgefallen ist. 
Hätte die Welt dieses Spiel mit schlechter Bewertung abgestraft
wäre die Verkaufszahl nie im Leben so hoch gewesen.

Ich sags immer wieder. Diablo 3 wurde teilweise mit 90+ bewertet und da denkt
jeder automatisch "Boah Geil Diablo 3 + Traumwertung! Das Game muss der Hammer sein!"

In wirklichkeit wurde die schärfste Sicherheitsmaßnahme eingesetzt die
niemanden ermöglicht hat das Spiel über Wochen und Monate zu spielen.

Ich orientiere mich ebenfalls an viele Tests und vergleiche sehr gern die negativen Aspekte.
Und die negativen Aspekte wurden, bei Diablo 3, einfach wegen dem großen Image unter den Teppich gekehrt.

Sim City ist z.b. kein so großer und wichtiger Name... und siehe da? Es wird auf einmal sehr kritisch und teilweise realistisch
gewertet... warum wohl?

Noch möchte ich hinzufügen dass es niemals zu spät ist sich
gegen blöde Entwicklungen zu wehren.
Man darf nie im Leben mit der Einstellung herangehen dass sowieso alles nix bringt.

Always Online hat sich nicht durchgesetzt und steckt in den Kinderschuhen.. Genau 
jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt solche Produkte zu bestrafen und in keiner Weise zu unterstützen.

In erster Linie sind Redakteure dafür verantwortlich
solche Produkte richtig zu bewerten und die Gefahren mindestens genauso
stark zu beleuchten.
Schließlich sind die Tester heutzutage sowas wie das Bindemittel zwischen Anbieter und Konsument.

Man sieht es doch oft genug dass Spiele mit einer 70% Wertung
liegen gelassen werden weil es ja ne schlechte Wertung ist. Nix anderes erwarte ich Always Online.

Die Spieler sollen sich über eine kleinere Wertung wundern und nachforschen
warum es kein Top Produkt ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. April 2013)

Minecraft ist aber nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. Zum einen ist der Preis viel niedriger und zum anderen hat es durch das innovative Gameplay ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Und AC3 ist durch die cineastischen Elemente viel mehr ein Spiel für die breite Masse als ein Diablo 3.

Aber man braucht sich ja nur die Anzahl der Leute die in den Kommentaren gegen Always Online sind anschauen, selbst unter diesen Schreibern sind wir in der Minderheit, leider.

Wie viele glaubst du denn dann werden es bei den absoluten Zahlen sein?


----------



## MisterSmith (14. April 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Always Online hat sich nicht durchgesetzt und steckt in den Kinderschuhen.


Das bestreite ich auch überhaupt nicht. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Genau jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt solche Produkte zu bestrafen und in keiner Weise zu unterstützen


Nein, der entscheidende Zeitpunkt war der, bevor man die meisten Spiele an eine Plattform gekoppelt hat. Denn da hätte man als Spieler noch eine Wahl gehabt.

Wenn jetzt Ubisoft, Valve oder EA ihre Plattformen umstellen, müssten viele um dieses zu Boykottieren auf ihre gekauften Spiele verzichten.

Ich wage die mutige Prophezeiung dass das so gut wie niemand tun wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2013)

Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass viele es befürworten, sondern das die Allgemeinheit über sowas faktisch Null weiß. Ich hab das auch schon gemerkt, wenn ich mich mal mit Leuten unterhalten habe, ihnen mal erläutert hab, was das Ganze mit DRM und Immer-Online-Sachen eigentlich für Auswirkungen hat. Danach haben sie gesagt: "Hätte ich das gewußt, dann hätte ich mir das Spiel gar nicht gekauft."
Fakt ist: Die Masse weiß darüber gar nichts, sie wurden ja nie wirklich aufgeklärt. Die gehen zum Media Markt und Co., sehen ein Spiel was ihnen gefällt und kaufen es dann einfach. Mit dem Kopierschutz kommen sie das erste Mal überhaupt in Kontakt wenn sie das Spiel installieren oder sich einloggen müssen. Wenn dann Server nicht erreichbar sind, dann denkt der ein oder andere wahrscheinlich noch, dass es an seinem PC liegt. 
Und genau DA ist es unsere Aufgabe, unsere Mitmenschen darüber aufzuklären. Zu sagen, was dieser Kopierschutz eigentlich ist, wie er funktioniert und welche Auswirkungen es haben könnte.
Die meisten Menschen nutzen doch heute ihre Geräte und kennen sich damit nicht wirklich aus. Wenn das Spiel nicht läuft, dann denken sie, es ist was kaputt. Dass daran irgendwelche Server schuld sein können, das kommt denen gar nicht in den Sinn, weil sie es eben nicht wissen.


----------



## Slay78 (15. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> So ist es. Nur müssten die Leute, die gegen AO sind, dann halt alle auf den Kauf verzichten und sich nicht bloß im Stillen ärgern oder sagen: "ich find das zwar doof, aber das Game ist halt super, was soll man machen?"



Also sind wir uns ja in fast allen Punkten einig. 
Ich für meinen Teil, werde solche Games und Konsolen nicht kaufen.
Ich hatte z.B. auch Sim City vorbestellt, aber nur bis ich gelesen habe, das es über AO und Cloudgaming (was für mich mindestens genauso schlimm ist) verfügen soll, so schnell habe ich selten ein Game, auf das ich mich gefreut habe storniert.
 Sim City wird mir auch in Zukunft nicht auf den Rechner kommen, nicht mal für 10€ im Angebot.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wären dann trotzdem viel zu wenig Leute. Diejenigen denen Always-Online egal ist sind nach meiner Schätzung mindestens 95% aller Käufer.
> Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 3 mit über 12 Millionen sprechen da auch eine eindeutige Sprache. Ich will ja niemandem die Hoffnung rauben, aber es wäre aussichtslos darauf zu hoffen, dass sich dadurch etwas ändert.
> Am Anfang dieser "Entwicklung" mit Onlineaktivierung hätte es vielleicht noch eine Chance gegeben dieses zu verhindern, aber mittlerweile ist es viel zu Spät, es lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr aufhalten.


 
Ich muss dir teilweise Recht geben, die Masse wird AO schlucken, bis zu dem Moment, wo sich die Probleme bei Release häufen und sie ihre gekauften Games nicht gleich zocken können und dann geht das Geschreie los und dieser Moment wird auch bei den Konsolen (sollten sie wirklich mit AO erscheinen) kommen und nicht nur einmal am Anfang, Ubisoft hatte bei jedem Release starke Probleme mit ihrem gescheiterten AO Ubilauncher.
Was glaubst du, wer von denen, die sich SC gekauft haben, würde sich das Game wieder holen? 
Ich sehe das nicht so, das wir AO jetzt nicht mehr aufhalten können, die Hersteller verlieren beim Release schon die AO-Gegner als Kunden, dann verlieren sie mit der Zeit immer mehr Kunden, die bei jedem Release die Serverprobleme dicke haben, die aus genau dem Grund keine Games mehr kaufen... .
Ich denke, AO wird sich mit der Zeit selbst wieder abschaffen, an einer Xbox sitzen mehr Kunden, als vor z.B. Diablo3 oder SC.
Die Hersteller bekommen nicht mal einen Release von SC oder Diablo3 Fehlerfrei hin, was glaubst du passiert bei einem z.B. COD Release auf der Xbox 720 mit AO? 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Noch möchte ich hinzufügen dass es niemals zu spät ist sich
> gegen blöde Entwicklungen zu wehren.
> Man darf nie im Leben mit der Einstellung herangehen dass sowieso alles nix bringt.
> 
> ...



Genau so!



doomkeeper schrieb:


> In erster Linie sind Redakteure dafür verantwortlich
> solche Produkte richtig zu bewerten und die Gefahren mindestens genauso
> stark zu beleuchten.
> Schließlich sind die Tester heutzutage sowas wie das Bindemittel zwischen Anbieter und Konsument.
> ...


 
Das wäre der richtige Weg, wird aber nie passieren, weil die Verlage genauso auf Werbung, Einladungen und Probeversionen angewiesen sind, wie auf Kunden.
Das wird höchstens so kommen, wie bei Sim City, unten vom Redakteur ein paar kritische Worte, im besten Fall mit Hinweis auf AO und oben und an den Seiten dicke Werbung für genau das Game.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. April 2013)

Slay78 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so, das wir AO jetzt nicht mehr aufhalten können, die Hersteller verlieren beim Release schon die AO-Gegner als Kunden, dann verlieren sie mit der Zeit immer mehr Kunden, die bei jedem Release die Serverprobleme dicke haben, die aus genau dem Grund keine Games mehr kaufen... .


Ich würde ja gerne hoffen, dass das so kommen wird wie du es beschreibst. Aber wenn ich dann im Nachhinein höre, dass es Leute gab die bei Half-Life 2 einen Download über mehrere Tage in Kauf genommen haben um es spielen zu können, schätze ich es doch eher so ein, dass auch solche Probleme zumindest von der Mehrheit hingenommen werden.

Damals bei der Onlineaktivierung war es doch ähnlich und wie viele Leute die damals dagegen waren haben es dann doch letztendlich akzeptiert?

Natürlich wird sich Always-Online nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen durchsetzen, aber auf lange Sicht wird es so sein.

Und bei Diablo 3 waren die kritischen Stimmen auch nicht überwiegend, es gab mehr die es auch bezüglich der Serverproblematik noch in Schutz genommen haben.

Lustigerweise auch gerne mit dem Argument man kann doch ein anderes Spiel spielen. Klar konnte man das, macht ja wirklich Sinn sich ein Spiel zum Vollpreis zu kaufen und dann mit einem bereits gespielten Spiel anzufangen.


----------



## TheChicky (15. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Natürlich wird sich Always-Online nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen durchsetzen, aber auf lange Sicht wird es so sein.


 
Das denk ich auch. Der Zug ist längst abgefahren und nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Die Umsätze der GamingIndustrie brechen trotz (oder wegen!) DRM regelmäßig alle Rekorde und ich fürchte auch die nächste X-Box wird sich (ob always on oder nicht) wieder glänzend verkaufen. Um ein populäres Spiel zu spielen nehmen die Leute alles(!) in Kauf und die Hersteller von Spielen können bei den exorbitant gestiegenen Produktionskosten gar nicht anders, als auf diesen Zug aufzuspringen, um das Risiko eines finanziellen Disasters wenigstens halbwegs in Grenzen zu halten. Anfangsprobleme bei Release sind innerhalb weniger Wochen vergessen. 

Es wird so kommen und auch der zigste Shitstorm einer Hand voll Leuten in einem Spieleseitenforum werden daran nichts, aber auch gar nichts ändern.

Und soll ich euch was sagen? Wenn ihr Chef einer großen Spieleschmiede wärt, mit hunderten Angestellten, die ihre ganze Leidenschaft in ein Spiel reinstecken und bei einem Misserfolg ihren Job verlieren würden, weil dann nämlich die ganze Firma pleite geht, dann würdet ihr es - sobald ihr technisch könnt - ganz genauso machen, oder zumindest sehr stark darüber nachdenken. Würde ich da arbeiten und ne Familie zu ernähren haben würde ich jedenfalls extrem sauer sein, wenn mein Chef NICHT zumindest darüber nachdenken würde...


----------



## MisterSmith (15. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Und soll ich euch was sagen? Wenn ihr Chef einer großen Spieleschmiede wärt, mit hunderten Angestellten, die ihre ganze Leidenschaft in ein Spiel reinstecken und bei einem Misserfolg ihren Job verlieren würden, weil dann nämlich die ganze Firma pleite geht, dann würdet ihr es - sobald ihr technisch könnt - ganz genauso machen, oder zumindest sehr stark darüber nachdenken. Würde ich da arbeiten und ne Familie zu ernähren haben würde ich jedenfalls extrem sauer sein, wenn mein Chef NICHT zumindest darüber nachdenken würde...


Über etwas sehr gründlich nachzudenken ist nie verkehrt, aber ich glaube wenn man das ausgiebig getan hat, kann es nur eine Antwort geben. Die Qualität der Spiele sind für die Verkaufszahlen entscheidend.

Man braucht eigentlich nur CD Project mit ihrer The Witcher Reihe anschauen, um zu wissen das ein DRM eben nicht für den Erfolg benötigt wird.

Oder auch Dragon Age: Origins hat sich meines Wissens nach ohne DRM besser verkauft als der zweite Teil mit einer Aktivierung.

Natürlich kann ich verstehen, dass wenn man seine Spiele, in die man viel Arbeit gesteckt hat, wütend wird wenn diese als Raubkopien praktisch von unbeteiligten verschenkt werden.
Selbstverständlich ist es dann nachvollziehbar, dass der natürliche Reflex quasi ein virtuelles Alcatraz für die Software ist.

Vor allem gegen diese Leute sollte man mit allen strafrechtlichen Mitteln die möglich sind vorgehen. Deshalb bin ich auch nachsichtig mit Abmahnungen gegen Raubkopierer, auch wenn ich weiß dass das von vielen nur benutzt wird um fast schon durch Drohgebärden Geld aus Leuten mehr oder weniger zu erpressen.
Bei denen die sich die Spiele geladen haben, hält sich mein Mitleid aber stark in Grenzen.

Aber mindestens genau so wütend sollte es einen dann machen, wenn Leute die für das Spiel bezahlt haben, zumindest technische Probleme durch den DRM haben oder das Spiel im schlimmsten Fall überhaupt nicht spielen können.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. April 2013)

Mich wundert zur Zeit echt gar nix mehr.

Die Profitgier und "Entmenschlichung" findet ja nicht nur in der Spieleindustrie statt. 

Kleines Beispiel Google-Ergebnis für http://thomasmitsch.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/382358_10151367097068434_863376701_n.jpg


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2013)

Denkt mal an Ubisoft...warum sind sie davon wieder abgerückt? Weil der Umsatz mit dem PC dadurch ganz tief gefallen war: 90% Umsatzeinbußen für Ubisoft seit einführung Aggressiver DRM Methoden

Und nur weil sich jetzt Sim City oder Diablo 3 gut verkauft haben, muss es ja nicht so bleiben. Diese Spiele haben sich so gut verkauft, weil viele begeistert von den Vorgängern waren, aber ob das bei einem Diablo 4 oder einem neuen Sim City dann auch noch so ist, das weiß niemand. 
Bei Ubisoft hat sich das ja auch erst "auf Dauer" abgezeichnet. Die Leute haben ihnen irgendwann vor Frust die offiziellen Foren eingerannt.
Und anstatt man in der Branche daraus lernt, fördert man das sogar noch und riskiert, dass die Leute endgültig wegrennen.
_Ubisoft hat daraus gelernt, _mal schauen, ob die anderen auch so clever sind.


----------



## Tabascco (24. April 2013)

Es gibt andere Wege, sich gegen Raubkopierer zu wehren. Da wäre zum einen guter Content und zum anderen wären Demo's meiner Meinung nach auch ein guter Weg... Letztere soll es damals ja schonmal gegeben haben  Die Entwicklung, dass man für Singleplayer Spiele online sein muss gefällt mir auch in keinster Weise, weils eben keinen Sinn macht...
Diablo3 hat sich so gut verkauft, weil alle gedacht haben, es wird wie Teil 2 - nur halt noch besser. Den Kopierschutz/die Kontenbindung haben die Leute billigend in Kauf genommen (ich auch).


----------



## TheChicky (24. April 2013)

Tabascco schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Wege, sich gegen Raubkopierer zu wehren. Da wäre zum einen guter Content und zum anderen wären Demo's meiner Meinung nach auch ein guter Weg... Letztere soll es damals ja schonmal gegeben haben  .


 
Und wie genau sollte das einen Raubkopierer aufhalten?  
Der kriegt das tolle Spiel mit dem tollen Content und der tollen Demo voll funktionsfähig für 0 Euro ausm Netz oder von nem Spezi, anstatt für 45 € ausm Laden.

Hmmmm, wie wird er sich wohl entscheiden...


----------



## MisterSmith (25. April 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Hmmmm, wie wird er sich wohl entscheiden...


Ich habe erst vor kurzem eine Frage von jemanden gelesen, der sich Dark Souls illegal geladen hatte und zwar ob er den alten Spielstand auch bei dem Original-Spiel verwenden kann.

Er hat sich das Spiel gekauft, weil es ihm gefallen hat.

Leider kann ich den Link zu dem Forenthread nicht mehr finden.

Ich will solche Leute nicht in Schutz nehmen, weil sie mir ein Dorn im Auge sind, aber daher weiß ich das deine Andeutung eben falsch ist.

Und Dark Souls zähle ich ganz bestimmt nicht zu den Spielen mit Qualität, zumindest sicher nicht die PC-Version.


----------

